# AFDM and Matrix on for 7.1



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I recently setup my AVR for 7.1 and get DTS es discrete and DTS HD MA 7.1 perfectly however when running anything in Dolby EX 5.1 and Matrix on with AFDM off I don't have Left and Right surrounds but over powering back speakers. It was my understanding that AFDM off and Matrix would apply the same sound from the surround speakers to the back speakers. Is this correct or am I missing a setting somewhere in the Denon AVR-1612?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I eventually found a UK site that explains the exact issue on a Denon AVR-3803 on some Disk/TV Media that collapses the surrounds to the back speakers to much which I notice on TV 5.1 more than DLNA streamed media or Blu-ray.


----------

